# Just got back from Arkansas



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Just returned from a quick Thanksgiving trip to visit the inlaws in beautiful Mountain Home, Arkansas. One of my duties every trip is to stock their freezer with trout. Went down to the White River yesterday, and got my limit in just over an hour. Hope the pics work.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

some of my favorite fishing holes are on the White River between Cotter and Mountain Home. Hope to get back there next year for a few days. thanks for sharing


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice Trout!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good looking bows. What bait?


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> Good looking bows. What bait?


When I'm meat fishing, I don't mess around. Nightcrawlers on a #6 octopus hook, no weight. Just let it drift.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

TeaSea said:


> some of my favorite fishing holes are on the White River between Cotter and Mountain Home. Hope to get back there next year for a few days. thanks for sharing


These were at Cotter.

BTW, if you ever get a chance to go in the fall, do it. Everyone else is out hunting, and I had the river all to myself.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Crazy Old Phil said:


> These were at Cotter.
> 
> BTW, if you ever get a chance to go in the fall, do it. Everyone else is out hunting, and I had the river all to myself.


Yes. When I lived in Fayetteville I would drive over on Wednesday mornings on October and November and have a limit by noon. Used to go visit Wildcat Shoals and be the only fisherman there.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I miss all the trout I use to catch behind greers ferry dam in heber springs Arkansas. And all the VFW's for their cold beverages.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> I miss all the trout I use to catch behind greers ferry dam in heber springs Arkansas. And all the VFW's for their cold beverages.


If that is where I think it is, I went there once and it was shoulder to shoulder fishermen. Left and went to Spring River.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Love fishing around Stetsons and Gastons....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> If that is where I think it is, I went there once and it was shoulder to shoulder fishermen. Left and went to Spring River.


Probably right below the dam, there were always people, but if you just move on down the river, one can find their own little honey hole. And if I remember that stream correctly, there were trophy areas, and barbless hook areas, and even some catch and release areas. 
The best go to bait I found there from a local, was you get a small marshmallow and run a hook threw it, and put a meal worm on the hook. Put the hook right below the marshmallow. The marshmellow acts as the bobber and the meal worm is an inch or two below it. If there are fish that won't bite, they will eat the marshmellow meal worm setup, every time. 
I miss those day working out there in the middle of no where. The only thing to do there is fish or drink beer at a local VFW because it's the only place that sells beer for an hour or two. Unless you meet a local that has a social club in his garage, then you could go there and tip for the beer. Those were fun days. I use to be the project manager for the lawn care for all the corp of engineers campgrounds out there, so I was always seeing water. The water in that lake is known for scuba diving. You can see 20-30 feet down the rock walls. 
Fun times

.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. I didn't know anyone really ate trout. I've tried, but too fishey tasting.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

It is delicious. Always took my 'R2D2' lookalike smoker and smoke some with apple wood. Would fry fillets in Louisiana fish fry coating and watch it disappear.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn. Nice trout. Were they good to eat? 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------

